# UBER promo card



## yoo

I'm SO excited UBER is helping us get these amazing promo code cards to pass out to the customers so we can help UBER make more money and less in my hands after paying for promo cards + shipping. I can even CUSTOM make this card and they arrive quickly so I can start passing these out to loyal LYFT customers. I get whooping $5 if they use my promo code.

GUYS and GALS, don't miss out on this amazing opportunity UBER is giving us. They went out of their way to partner with VISTA print for us.








*Order your custom Partner Promo Code cards today!*

We've heard you love sharing your Partner Promo Code with riders, so we're thrilled to announce that we've partnered with VistaPrint to make it even easier for you to earn more!
*How it works:*

*Orders will arrive within 8 business days of placement; prices do not include shipping rates.
*Get 100 cards*
for $5.99!
*Get 250 cards*
for $7.99!


----------



## Moofish

I give out my promo whenever I can to first time riders, does anyone know if it's a $20 account credit where the change will carry over to the next ride? or is it "up to" $20 off your first ride? Never sure what to tell the rider.

I'll be writing to Uber to verify, just wondering if anyone knows. Also going to ask why it's a $20 credit and not $30 like it says in the rider app. It would also would be nice to be able to choose between $5 cash, or the $30 Uber credit, if I had some credit, maybe I would use Uber occasionally, maybe i'll make a separate rider account not associated to my driver account for that.

That default design looks lame, not very much info, I would rather make my own.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Wow...I will order some right now !!


----------



## Pacdog

Cards I got say $20 off the first ride here in Orlando. I assume all the cards are the same.


----------



## Pacdog

Lol do not use the Op's link. You only get the option to print their Promo code! I'll see if I can find a clean link.


----------



## Pacdog

You cannot change the Promo code to yours! I'll call Vistaprint... geeze....


----------



## Pacdog

OK! Here is a good link, however vistaprint cannot add your promo code in the box. They leave that blank and you have to write it in yourself which is bullshit!
http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/EnterprisePartner.aspx?sr=no&GP=9/12/2014 9:30:50 PM&GPS=3279795863&GNF=1&rd=1

Let me check my own link..
brb.. Edit that link is good.....


----------



## Pacdog

yoo said:


> I'm SO excited UBER is helping us get these amazing promo code cards to pass out to the customers so we can help UBER make more money and less in my hands after paying for promo cards + shipping. I can even CUSTOM make this card and they arrive quickly so I can start passing these out to loyal LYFT customers. I get whooping $5 if they use my promo code.


How can you CUSTOM make your card?

​


----------



## Jeeves

I know we all agree that having us pay for promotional cards for the business of Uber is on par with their usual procedural changes. In predicting the future one should consider that the promo will inevitably change sooner than later, including the part that pays the driver $5. 

$5.99/$7.99 isn't much of an investment, but I suppose that's just it. Is Uber struggling for the $8?


----------



## Tommyo

I presented the idea of generating my own promo card at my own cost to Uber in late July. I showed them a proof and asked for their input on the text and language. They rejected it twice.


----------



## duggles

Moofish said:


> I give out my promo whenever I can to first time riders, does anyone know if it's a $20 account credit where the change will carry over to the next ride? or is it "up to" $20 off your first ride? Never sure what to tell the rider.
> 
> I'll be writing to Uber to verify, just wondering if anyone knows. Also going to ask why it's a $20 credit and not $30 like it says in the rider app. It would also would be nice to be able to choose between $5 cash, or the $30 Uber credit, if I had some credit, maybe I would use Uber occasionally, maybe i'll make a separate rider account not associated to my driver account for that.
> 
> That default design looks lame, not very much info, I would rather make my own.


It's $20 off first ride, no credit.

The $30 off is if you're sharing your passenger code then you get up to $30 off a ride. So if you rather have a few free rides, use the code through the share function on your rider app. If you want the $5, use the driver promo code.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I like how lyft gives us the first batch free. I hand them out like candy lol


----------



## Joanne

My code gives a $20 credit. Any amount remaining after the first ride remains on the account.


----------



## Pacdog

hmm.


----------



## duggles

Joanne said:


> My code gives a $20 credit. Any amount remaining after the first ride remains on the account.


Mine said credit too but when I used it personally it did not say there was a balance remaining. Haven't been a pax a 2nd time yet.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

I wasn't able to use mine as a passenger....said "error - driver code" Hopefully I'm using the correct code. Where is it located?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Double checked and the code is correct for a rider code. Anyone else able to use their own Rider Promo Code for $20 off their first trip?


----------



## Joanne

No, you can't use your own code.


----------



## UberSonic

Pacdog said:


> OK! Here is a good link, however vistaprint cannot add your promo code in the box. They leave that blank and you have to write it in yourself which is bullshit!
> http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/EnterprisePartner.aspx?sr=no&GP=9/12/2014 9:30:50 PM&GPS=3279795863&GNF=1&rd=1
> 
> Let me check my own link..
> brb.. Edit that link is good.....


Link seems to be dead, it's just redirecting to the homepage.


----------



## Pacdog

Hmm. works here on Chrome. Let me try some other browsers..


----------



## Pacdog

UberSonic said:


> Link seems to be dead, it's just redirecting to the homepage.


Yes it does not work in FF and IE11. Works for me in Chrome only. Weird. Oh well. Dashboard also had a link to order cards which is also broke with the new layout..

I was not going to order any cards yet. Vista Print should be able to add Our codes so they look better. The Vista print rep I talked with said Uber set it up so We cannot add Our codes which makes no sense if We are paying for the damn cards!!


----------



## Baron VonStudley

I made my own pfd with my code typed in from acrobat pro and uploaded to make the vertical networking card. I used a vista print discount code I searched online. Mine turned out very nice I think I got 500 for between 15-20. they are having a pretty good sale on the account page I get after I log in, basically using my previously uploaded pdf in different configurations. I like vistaprint I made car magnets for my food delivery that turned out nice as well.


----------



## Pacdog

Yeah I have had a vista print account for years. Had my business cards and work shirts made through them. If I do get some made I'll just do the same. It's just sad that Uber is not on their game at all. So many snafu's one after the other.


----------



## duggles

Joanne said:


> No, you can't use your own code.


I used my own code. Worked great.


----------



## UberPissed

Hey uber. Go **** yourself.


----------



## painfreepc

Baron VonStudley said:


> I made my own pfd with my code typed in from acrobat pro and uploaded to make the vertical networking card. I used a vista print discount code I searched online. Mine turned out very nice I think I got 500 for between 15-20. they are having a pretty good sale on the account page I get after I log in, basically using my previously uploaded pdf in different configurations. I like vistaprint I made car magnets for my food delivery that turned out nice as well.


Can you please upload the PFD


----------



## Zachary Kent

Pacdog said:


> Lol do not use the Op's link. You only get the option to print their Promo code! I'll see if I can find a clean link.


SOMEWHERE I was given a link that took me to VistaPrint with MY code already there but I didn't order that day I cannot find the link again


----------



## David Cronk

If you change the end of the URL for Vista print it updates the card with your referral number.


----------

